# partagas shorts



## WeekendSmoker (Apr 18, 2007)

A friend of mine was gifted a box of isom partgagas shorts. He has a couple questions: are they any good? When can they be smoked?
Thanks for any input,
WeekendSmoker


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Yup. Anytime he so chooses.


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

havent had any, but people love them,


----------



## SaltyMcGee (Dec 15, 2006)

They're fantastic...they are better out of a cab than out of a dress box. 


They age nicely as well.


----------



## TheDirector (Nov 22, 2006)

Yes and now.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

They are good, and they can only be smoked on religious holidays and Festivus.


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> They are good, and they can only be smoked on religious holidays and Festivus.


I only smoke mine on Pioneer Day and Kwanzah. Thank God Pioneer Day is coming up in 10 days; I've been aging my shorts for 7 months now, and I think I see plume (or maybe skidmarks?)!:dr


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

pistol said:


> I only smoke mine on Pioneer Day and Kwanzah. Thank God Pioneer Day is coming up in 10 days; I've been aging my party shorts for 7 months now, and I think I see plume!:dr


It really is dust. You may consider putting them in a humi instead of leaving them on the window sill.


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

Bigwaved said:


> It really is dust. You may consider putting them in a humi instead of leaving them on the window sill.


Really?? Awe man! Well thanks Dave, way to pee in my cherios! Oh yeah, to the original poster- why doesn't your friend smoke them and decide for himself if they are any good? Or are you just being a sneaky squirrel and asking us if they are any good before you buy a box? Either way, Partagas Shorts are probably the single most talked about cigar on this site. They are very popular and a lot of people like them. Check out top 25 cigar, I don't think my brain could handle processing the number of reviews that are written on that cigar...


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

pistol said:


> Really?? Awe man! Well thanks Dave, way to pee in my cherios!


Shhh! You can still pass it off as plume!


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Seems like Party Shorts are really popular. :r


----------



## Boston_Dude05 (Oct 10, 2006)

They are generally good out of the box, but depends on how long they've been out of the humi. If they've been out for 1-2 weeks then rest then for a little bit then they are fine. These don't need much age to taste good.


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

newcigarz said:


> Seems like Party Shorts are really popular. :r


Totally uncalled for u

Now, where to find 'em?


----------



## kvaughan (Jul 11, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> They are good, and they can only be smoked on religious holidays and Festivus.


I've got alot of problems with you people and now you're gonna hear about it!

:r:r


----------



## smokin' machinist (Sep 23, 2006)

H%LL YES! Morning, noon or night. :ss


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

As long as he's not in the shower or sleeping, any time is a good time to smoke them!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

kvaughan said:


> I've got alot of problems with you people and now you're gonna hear about it!


:r:r:r


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

WeekendSmoker said:


> A friend of mine was gifted a box of isom partgagas shorts. He has a couple questions: are they any good? When can they be smoked?
> Thanks for any input,
> WeekendSmoker


No they're terrible. Don't smoke'em! They will give you the "clap". Also if you do smoke one run around in circles yelling out in a high pitched voice. That should clear up any rash that may spread all over your body.:tu

Enjoy,

ATL


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> They are good, and they can only be smoked on religious holidays and Festivus.


How about Kwanzaa? I mean I don't wanna burn my dashiki!:ss

ATL


----------



## Lamar (Dec 12, 1997)

Probably my most favorite cigar...I get worried when the count on these gets down to 100.

In my opinion, this cigar just gets better and better with age and I have not known it to ever peak. Smoke this cigar anytime after one year.


----------



## SaltyMcGee (Dec 15, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> They are good, and they can only be smoked on religious holidays and Festivus.


Are we suggesting that festivus is not a religious holiday? Some of my most religious moments involve pinning the head of household while clutching an aluminum pole!!!!


----------



## WeekendSmoker (Apr 18, 2007)

Wow, lots of replies. it seems my friend got lucky. He hasn't yet that the occasion to light one up, but would be the closest non-isom (NC) that it can be compared to?
Rgds
WeekendSmoker


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

SaltyMcGee said:


> Are we suggesting that festivus is not a religious holiday? Some of my most religious moments involve pinning the head of household while clutching an aluminum pole!!!!


Far be it from me to besmerch the phenomenon that is Festvus!


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

WeekendSmoker said:


> Wow, lots of replies. it seems my friend got lucky.


That depends on how the box was obtained before being gifted to your friend. If he got it from a friend who has a friend whose cousin knows a guy who works in the factory, that would be a bad sign. If the box was purchased from a reputable vendor, that would be a good sign.


----------



## WeekendSmoker (Apr 18, 2007)

pnoon said:


> That depends on how the box was obtained before being gifted to your friend. If he got it from a friend who has a friend whose cousin knows a guy who works in the factory, that would be a bad sign. If the box was purchased from a reputable vendor, that would be a good sign.


He got them in a duty free shop in heathrow airport...
Rgds
WeekendSmoker


----------



## Diesel Kinevel (Aug 21, 2006)

they are good out of the box but they are also good with some age....either way enjoy em!


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

I had one from '05 last night. It was a good cigar, with that Parti kick. It did need a little more age though.


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

Diesel Kinevel said:


> they are good out of the box but they are also good with some age....either way enjoy em!


Come on Zach everyone here knows how you feel abut Party Shorts... :ss


----------



## Diesel Kinevel (Aug 21, 2006)

DriftyGypsy said:


> Come on Zach everyone here knows how you feel abut Party Shorts... :ss


darn right they do their magically delicous:ss


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Kayak_Rat said:


> I had one from '05 last night. It was a good cigar, with that Parti kick. It did need a little more age though.


:tpd:

funny ... we smoked the same thing (NOV 05) and came to the same conclusions. that was my first personal acquisition and I don't regret it one bit. I got them almost a year ago (summer 06) and smoked most of them pretty fast. after about a year of box age, the tannins have faded. after 8 years of box age, they're "magically delicious." I can only imagine what they'd be like with even more time....


----------



## cls515 (Sep 28, 2005)

They need two requirements:

1. Have at least a year of age 
2. Have been in your humidor for at least 6 months sleeping


----------



## WeekendSmoker (Apr 18, 2007)

my friend says that they are from nov05, so they meet the one year requirement. I'll tell him to hold off and let them sleep for another 5.875 months...



cls515 said:


> They need two requirements:
> 
> 1. Have at least a year of age
> 2. Have been in your humidor for at least 6 months sleeping


----------

